# WTF Discount Tire!



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

So discount tire is refusing to mount 275 40 17 on my stock 8" GTO rims. tried @ stores....

has anyone had this problem before?

They have done it in the past with no problem .. does anyone know WTF the problem is now?

Anyone know where i can go to get this size tire mounted?

:confused

Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Their reason for not mounting is?
Stock 8" rims??


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Their reason for not mounting is?
> Stock 8" rims??


They said the tire is to wide for the rim(stock rims). That tire needs a 9 to 10 inch rim.

of course my reply was .. you have always done it in the past ... its on there right now ... it fits perfect!! :willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

sleepindirty said:


> They said the tire is to wide for the rim(stock rims). That tire needs a 9 to 10 inch rim.
> 
> of course my reply was .. you have always done it in the past ... its on there right now ... it fits perfect!! :willy:


Seems to me its a safety issue and if something happens as a result they are liable.... Could be it was done in the past and not supposed to have been and it was caught. They're covering their a$$.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Their prerogative. 275s are not meant to be mounted on 8" wheels.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Steamwalker said:


> Their prerogative. 275s are not meant to be mounted on 8" wheels.


:agree

That is a 10.8" wide tire with a 40 aspect ratio which is a 4.33" sidewall, it may not be a problem with a 45 aspect ratio which would give you a 4.87" sidewall.


----------



## FMANSS (Aug 4, 2013)

*safety issue*

It is defiantly a liability issue. I have been doing business with the same manager at one of their stores here in Texas since 1986. They have gotten sued for all kinds of crap similar to the McDonalds coffee spill

You can thank all the free loaders who have taken advantage of them over the years for this change


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bulged tires FTL. Can you get them on? Yeah but it isn't right and as a business I wouldn't do it either.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

I can understand your frustration, sleepindirty given that we have mounted this size for you in the past. The approved rim width range for tire size 275/40-17 is 9" to 11". For optimal wear and safety we will only mount this size tire on approved rim widths.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

If tire experts told me not to use a tire, for any reason, I'd listen.


----------



## OhioLS2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Gotagoat said:


> If tire experts told me not to use a tire, for any reason, I'd listen.



"experts" ehhh

but still...you said a mouf-full:agree


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

OhioLS2 said:


> "experts" ehhh
> 
> but still...you said a mouf-full:agree


In many cases, such as Costco Tire, they're just doing what they're told.


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

Do you guys even read this thread?

Ive spent hours on this forum reading what is the best size tire .. what will work and what will look good! 

It "was" the general concision of all that the 275x40x17 was the right tire to go with. however it did requre some modification such as rolled wheel wells and or drag bags.

Many of us have made the modifications to our cars so that we can fit these tires. now just a blanket NO we wont do that anymore! and sorry we sold them to you in the past and even recommended them.

sorry Discount tire but its called a waiver ... its a simple form that i sign just like i sign for CC aproval ... its easy....



Now back to my post ... does anyone know when i can get this combo mounted still ...


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

The tire is fine. The problem is your wheel. If you are intent on still doing it, just take it to a place that's NOT Discount Tire.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

"consensus" isn't necessarily wisdom.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

sleepindirty said:


> Do you guys even read this thread?
> 
> Ive spent hours on this forum reading what is the best size tire .. what will work and what will look good!
> 
> ...


The correct tire on a wheel is one that will not require modifying wheel wells, fenders, elevating ride height etc. You really expect Discount Tire Direct or any other reputable dealer to have waiver forms available for those who want them to do work they know may cause a catastrophic failure including death? 

The waiver you sign will not cover a 3rd party injured by the installation of an incorrect tire from your car. The tire D-Tire installs blows on you you careen into a family killing some.. investigation reveals incorrect tire size a contributing factor... guess who their attorney goes after.... THEM. But you signed a waiver... That singed waiver won't stand in court. You knowingly played a part in it and your a$$ is on the line too.

If you are dead set on this.... why not take the tires to a garage that may not know better or give a damn? Or, do it right and get bigger wheels.


----------

